# redundancy package



## ontheup

hi ,i currently work for a multinational company who are making 300 hundred workers redundant,the redundancy package offered is statutory + 6 weeks ex gratia weeks per year upto a total of 104 weeks.
the question is does anybody know of any company in ireland who have offered a better package than this?

ps .could you share some details of any added extras ie.pension ontributions ,vhi etc


----------



## DerekMoy

Sounds like a hell of a package already... heard of 5 weeks on the news for the Thomas Cook workers.


----------



## ontheup

the question was does anyone know of a better package?


----------



## johndoe64

my mate is being made redundant and is getting 10 weeks per year from EMC.


----------



## Diziet

6 weeks is generous. 10 is pretty much unheard of. Your EMC mate is getting a very unusual deal.


----------



## JoeRoberts

You are looking for a precedent to get even more than the v. generous package offered. You want to screw a multinational that no doubt paid you v. well for many yrs and is paying you a redundancy package way above the statutory requirement.

Greed has killed Ireland in so many ways.


----------



## NickyK

5 weeks plus stat where I work. Also a E2500 training incentive thrown in for anybody to do a course.


----------



## DeclanP

Guys in our place were given six weeks which seems pretty good. OP would want to check citizens info bureau with regard to additional benefits available.


----------



## diarmuidc

JoeRoberts said:


> Greed has killed Ireland in so many ways.


I almost feel out of my chair when I heard that the Thomas Cook employees who are illegally occupying the TC offices were offered 5 weeks per year of service and want 8. Incredible.


----------



## Lilly2099

diarmuidc said:


> i almost feel out of my chair when i heard that the thomas cook employees who are illegally occupying the tc offices were offered 5 weeks per year of service and want 8. Incredible.


 
+1


----------



## Mpsox

diarmuidc said:


> I almost feel out of my chair when I heard that the Thomas Cook employees who are illegally occupying the TC offices were offered 5 weeks per year of service and want 8. Incredible.


 
Given the fact that the CEO got a €7m bonus this year and a 34% pay rise, I actually don't have a problem with them looking for an increased redudancy package


----------



## SASSYB

ontheup said:


> hi ,i currently work for a multinational company who are making 300 hundred workers redundant,the redundancy package offered is statutory + 6 weeks ex gratia weeks per year upto a total of 104 weeks.
> the question is does anybody know of any company in ireland who have offered a better package than this?
> 
> ps .could you share some details of any added extras ie.pension ontributions ,vhi etc


 
I would bet I work for the same multinational company as you based on the figures you have used above. This will be the first forced redundancy the company has ever done if it is the same one. Previous to this it has had 4 Voluntary programs over the past 10 years and the package has always been the same 6 weeks + 2 statutory. I think its a pretty generous package (especially when you think of companys like Dell or SR technics) and it won't change.


----------



## Mpsox

SASSYB said:


> I would bet I work for the same multinational company as you based on the figures you have used above. This will be the first forced redundancy the company has ever done if it is the same one. Previous to this it has had 4 Voluntary programs over the past 10 years and the package has always been the same 6 weeks + 2 statutory. I think its a pretty generous package (especially when you think of companys like Dell or SR technics) and it won't change.


 
If that is the case, a similer company on the other side of Leixlip offers 5 weeks + statutory


----------



## npgallag

6 weeks is great guys..I use to work for that same multi national and the benefits and that package is far better that most other companies in Ireland..and the pay. My current company had forced redundancy and have 1 week plus stat.. yes I said 1 week..!! I wasent picked thank god..them idiots in Thomas cook should cop on to reality..


----------



## Raskolnikov

My outfit offered 2 weeks + statutory.


----------



## Bronte

JoeRoberts said:


> You are looking for a precedent to get even more than the v. generous package offered. You want to screw a multinational that no doubt paid you v. well for many yrs and is paying you a redundancy package way above the statutory requirement.
> 
> Greed has killed Ireland in so many ways.


 
I think that's a bit over the top, everyone should try and get the best package they can for themselves.  Statutory redundancy isn't much and I assume the multinational has been making plenty of money with our low corporation tax base, which has gone abroad. 

OP 6 weeks is very good.   But if you've worked for say 20 or 30 years and the cap is 104 is is not then 6 weeks extra.   

People can negotiate for extra pension payments, company car to be handed over, health care taken care of for next year etc.  Whatever is the most tax efficient way etc.


----------



## mtk

i got 6 weeks plus stat. never head of more unless voluntary.


----------



## diarmuidc

Bronte said:


> I think that's a bit over the top, everyone should try and get the best package they can for themselves.  Statutory redundancy isn't much and I assume the multinational has been making plenty of money with our low corporation tax base, which has gone abroad.


Thomas Cook has been losing money for at least the past 5 years running. There's a reason they are letting people go. But don't let that get in the way of your "analysis".


----------



## ontheup

going off the question here..
but the company has made over a billion net profits in the last 3 months
the pay is average without being spectacular and for that you will work
weekends and nights.have years of zero rises"pay cut".they are also the biggest benificary of ida grants 260 million.so who is being greedy the workers who made these profits or the company.


----------



## SASSYB

ontheup said:


> going off the question here..
> but the company has made over a billion net profits in the last 3 months
> the pay is average without being spectacular and for that you will work
> weekends and nights.have years of zero rises"pay cut".they are also the biggest benificary of ida grants 260 million.so who is being greedy the workers who made these profits or the company.


 

Ontheup

Again I only refer to the company I work for which I do believe is the same one your refering to,.

The overall company has made a profit which is very low in comparisons to previous yearly profits made by this company. No surprise in the current economic climate. BUT the part of the company which I work is a sperate entity to other areas of the company and this has been working at a loss due to loss of orders and being over headcount and costs for the orders they have. Hence the redundancys and cost cutting which are currently going on.

The pay is above average IMO and the reason I have worked here for the past 10 years is because I would be hard pressed to get paid similar wages in another company,

True about the zero pay increases but there have been NO paycuts and I earn the same wage as I earned 2 years ago!!

I have no doubt that by forcing these redunacys the company is doing whats best for itself and not for us and I totally agree in getting the best package available but i think we truely are. I hope I will be fortunate enough to be kept on in Oct and I think based on my previous work record I probably will. If not I'll take my 8 weeks a year and move on. Its all I can do.


----------



## JoeRoberts

With the recent publicity about claims for massive redundancy packages, multiple times the industry norm and the statutory requirement, we are now sending a second very public message to prospective multinationals when making a decision to locate here.

1) Wages and costs of doing business here are way out of line with other developed economies
2) Exit costs are also out of line.

Can we come up with a few more reasons to really ensure no multinational ever locates here again. 

The profit history of the company is not relevant nor the grants they received. You will also probably find that the profits of over a billion that you refer to had little input from workers here. Profits are moved around to avail of incentives put forward by the Govt. The same profits could be made in a number of locations without these crazy claims for redundancy.

This country and its people at top, middle, and bottom levels need to wake up to a few realities.  There are no more 500+ employee multinational companies coming here and those that are here will continue to leave as the advantage of our tax system will be eroded by higher costs and tax systems of other countries that are getting closer to ours. The quality of our graduates is falling relative to other countries because we have a heap of people with general degress in business but little or no quality scientists/engineers who can generate new ideas.

I sometimes think this attitude of ours developed when we won and drew a couple of international soccer and rugby games and thought "you'll never beat the Irish"
We topped it off by insulting our European neighbours and making a laughing stock of ourselves by sending a puppet to the Eurovision. 
I guess a lot of these people looking for their enhanced redundancy rights are the same poeple who thought it was great crack to send Dustin.


----------



## Bronte

diarmuidc said:


> Thomas Cook has been losing money for at least the past 5 years running. There's a reason they are letting people go. But don't let that get in the way of your "analysis".


 
I'm not sure what you point is.   I don't know what company the OP works for.

Currently a lot of companies are experiencing difficulties hence the many redundancies worldwide.  A company must make profits in order to survive.  In the example of Thomas Cook, I don't know much about them but they've existed for a long time so they must have been making profits somewhere.


----------



## gar32

Fact is even if you get the P45 you will no starve and life out in the real world is not as hard as you think. Try use the time before you find out to look at what you could do. education if you can fast retrain if needed and a job hunt after christmas so the tax man does not get you if you have too.

Good luck in WW41


----------



## Yoltan

Mpsox said:


> Given the fact that the CEO got a €7m bonus this year and a 34% pay rise, I actually don't have a problem with them looking for an increased redudancy package


 
Oh come on. You can't compare the wages of workers to the earning of a CEO.


----------



## Yoltan

npgallag said:


> 6 weeks is great guys..I use to work for that same multi national and the benefits and that package is far better that most other companies in Ireland..and the pay. My current company had forced redundancy and have 1 week plus stat.. yes I said 1 week..!! I wasent picked thank god..them idiots in Thomas cook should cop on to reality..


 
I agree. That whole TC farce sickened me. One worker was offered E109,000 and refused it to fight for more!!!


----------



## Bronte

Yoltan said:


> Oh come on. You can't compare the wages of workers to the earning of a CEO.


 

Why not?


----------



## wired89

6 weeks is a generous package but you'd be a fool not to fight for every last penny you think you might be able to get, especially the way things are at the moment. Keep up the fight OP and you use the most rediculous precedents you can get your hands on!


----------



## sistinas

ontheup
  I work for the same company and am leaving soon (I took a voluntary redundancy recently). I think the package they are offering is very good. You left out a few bits such as - vhi for you and your family paid till next renewal in April '10, college vouchers (I heard up to €7500 but i am open to correction there), an offer to maintain your 150k 'death in service' benefit for about €400 p.a., & interview coaching sessions. Your 2 pensions will also be looked after for you -one them is defined benefit, something you should think about when assessing the wage levels there. If you were unhappy for many years about the money, then why stay through the 'good times'? No-one nailed your hands to the desk.
  I agree the company makes savage money, but that's capitalism for you.  I don't know if they've decided who's being let go yet, and wish you the best on that front. I do tire though of hearing people moan about the place. Theres been no wage cuts (I got a raise April last year), there's paid maternity leave, up to 3 days uncerted sick (ie a week if you're on shift), and for the most part, a relaxed enough attitude.  A good few people onsite have taken all this for granted tho and don't feel they need to even pretend they're working. - for one thing, in the bullpens, where you were given a verbal warning for playing solitaire in the past- you now see lads wearing headphones watching illegal streamed movies, or playing games for literally hours. If you ran a company and that was going on would you feel bad for letting people go?


----------



## trakiequeen

My husband has worked for a small company for the past 24yrs, they have offered him redundancy - statuatory nothing more.  Is it possible for him to look for more?  There is no union, pension, health insurance.  We have a very young family and a hefty mortgage sorry for waffling still in shock.


----------



## micmclo

Our company gave 4 weeks plus statutory.
And sent you home for a months "gardening leave"

So that was a months wage and you didn't have to show up.
And things like you keep your Quinn healthcare until renewal. And if you got money for study and courses, no need to pay it back.

Was voluntary but they ended up selected people as so few came forward to take it

At the time nobody wanted it, now I'd say such a package would never be offered again


----------



## mc1303

Thats a great package.  i was let go from an American Mutil N. and only got statutory.. no extra payments etc... admittedly this was in 2006.


----------

